# Best UK Print on Demand Service



## millsy162 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello all,

I am looking to go live very soon with my new t-shirt business and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for UK Print on Demand companies?

The best one that I have stumbled across so far is Snuggle Print, things are obviously slower at the moment with everything going on, but their website and online portal are really good and easy to navigate, they don't unfortunately offer any re-labelling services or tagging, although they do offer a DTG neck print. Their prices also are really good.

Wondering if anyone else could recommend any they work with at all who have more experience before I commit?

Shirt Monkey was another I looked at but they are currently full for POD signups.

Others I checked out where:

Inkthreadable
Printful
Two:Fifteen
DTGUK
Contrado
Teemill

I wonder if there are any hidden gems I have missed and are yet to discover?

Thanks all

Millsy


----------



## philldetman (Jun 8, 2020)

Printify > T-Shirt & Sons. 

Integrates with Etsy, Shopify, Woo & Wix

https://printify.com/app/print-provider/6/products

Low cost, great turnaround (2 working days average) but slow postage, 2nd class post with no tracking (takes 3-5 days) unless you upgrade the shipping. Basic membership free with the option to pay a monthly fee to get the prices $2/item cheaper, so worth doing if you're putting through a minimum of 15 shirts a month. Start free, upgrade as required. 

I don't put my vivid colourful designs through them as i have a lot of vintage & distressed designs, this is a great option if you don't need bright and vivid colours.

Once an order goes through, you can't change anything.. so if the customer changes the address or size/colour etc.. it's a loss and you gotta order another, customer service has to go via printify and they were rubbish, though they're a lot better now but once an order is submitted, that's it. 

They have a load of other print providers too, so if you get an order in the US, re route it through them, or canada, germany, czech, even Oz.. just route through the nearest one if you like. They have a large range of products too. 

AOP+ - https://web.aop.plus/

AOP+ is great quality, bright colours but more expensive, slower production (3-5 working days) but better shipping, quicker and tracked options. You can also have a paid membership and add in custom packing slips and they have organic options and environmental too. Based in London

Integrates with shopify, etsy and they have an extensive range of products including their specialty all over print stuff.. with some unique products too. Plus they are always experimenting and looking to add new stuff as demand requires - printed face masks for example. 

covid has very recently caused their production times to slip, but they have been consistent until the last few weeks so just a temp glitch i'm sure. Customer service is very good (though not live messaging) and they can accommodate the occasional next day request or special discount for larger orders etc.. I haven't put loads through them but enough to know i haven't had any complaints. 

They have an fb group where you can see new product offerings they're trialling and can vote on what you want them to look at adding next.. 

Hope that helps, good luck. 

Phill


----------

